# .:SANTA ANA/ ROOSEVELT SCHOOL/ JUNE 8, 2014:.



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Friends,

The Roosevelt show will be held on Sunday, June 8, 2014.

501 S. Halladay
Santa Ana, 92701

Come out and show support for the students. Tough times, tough neighborhood, these kids have grown up appreciating the lowrider community and 8 years of support. You know every cent goes to the students and their academic needs. 

Trophy categories and judging by the kids. Parents handle the food and its done right. We keep the restrooms pretty clean too. So, come out and enjoy a day in the city of Santa Ana. 


Participating vehicles are $15 bucks

Bicycles are $10 bucks.

Hope you can make it to this one. More info to be added later.


----------



## 20''sesamestreet (Sep 20, 2013)

Memories car and bike club will be there to support the good cause


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

Latins Finest c.c. b.c. will be there to support the kids :thumbsup:


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

If u guys need a Dj let me know thanks!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

This is always a good good show......:yes::yes:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

Great show . Cant wait


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

scrappin68 said:


> Great show . Cant wait



X2


----------



## 20''sesamestreet (Sep 20, 2013)

Cant wait always a good show


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

SUP ERIC U NO WE WILL B THERE...


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

last year show


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

BUMP.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

lowdude13 said:


> Latins Finest c.c. b.c. will be there to support the kids :thumbsup:


X2


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

20''sesamestreet said:


> Cant wait always a good show


:yes: x2 ~cotton kandy~


----------



## daily 64 rag (May 25, 2012)

damn already time flys


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

20''sesamestreet said:


> Memories car and bike club will be there to support the good cause


Thank You Memories:thumbsup:We know some of your members are proud SAUSD students



lowdude13 said:


> Latins Finest c.c. b.c. will be there to support the kids :thumbsup:


Thank You Latins Finest for your strong support! We appreciate it!:angel:



colorbarmateo said:


> If u guys need a Dj let me know thanks!


Thanks!



djmikethecholodj said:


> This is always a good good show......:yes::yes:


Thank You Mike! Hope you are doing well



scrappin68 said:


> Great show . Cant wait


Thanks for the support!!!:h5:



ElProfeJose said:


> Bump


It'll be cool to see you guys back!:wave:



TRU*SA*67 said:


> SUP ERIC U NO WE WILL B THERE...


Midnight Vision every year here in the city of SANTA ANA. :h5:Thanks Jimmy



lowdude13 said:


> View attachment 1108434
> last year show


Awesome pic of the Roosevelt kids!



mr.widow-maker said:


> X2


Thank you Mr. Widow Maker!:thumbsup:



daily 64 rag said:


> damn already time flys


:yes:Kids from the first show are ready to graduate high school this year. 




This show happens in the neighborhood for the neighborhood. The kids of Roosevelt right in their backyard! The gente here come out of the apartments to see it go down-


----------



## 20''sesamestreet (Sep 20, 2013)

TTT


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

This will b my 3rd yr going....time flies. ....latins finest bike club will be in the house.....can't wait to see all tha nice plp great rides n always great food......ttt


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump


----------



## memoriescarcluboc.com (Mar 13, 2013)

Memories OC will alwAys support this event. Roosevelt bike will be revealed. Visit our progress of this bike build on our website memoriescarcluboc.com and click on the projects tab


----------



## memoriescarcluboc.com (Mar 13, 2013)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

A couple of years ago!!!


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump....


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

memoriescarcluboc.com said:


> Memories OC will alwAys support this event. Roosevelt bike will be revealed. Visit our progress of this bike build on our website memoriescarcluboc.com and click on the projects tab


Can't wait guys! I got a sneak peek the other day, looking good:h5:


ElProfeJose said:


>


Hope you have a great turnout:thumbsup:



ElProfeJose said:


> A couple of years ago!!!


Nice pics, Thanks LATIN'S FINEST:h5:



dreamer1 said:


> Bump....


:wave:



Here's an old pic from the 2008 Roosevelt Night show:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump. TTT


----------



## 20''sesamestreet (Sep 20, 2013)

TTT


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Old Style will be there!!!!!
Good job Eric !!!


----------



## mnc47 (Dec 22, 2008)

*MIDNITE CRUISERS will be there.*


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

CLASSICS WILL BE THERE TO SHOW SUPPORT FOR THE KIDS .


----------



## arturo lopez (Feb 9, 2006)

memories oc sd will be there


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

Bump.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*Latins Finest would like to invite you all to Come thru to the inland empire and cruise with us. TTT any question call me text me (562) 879-4376. Free event. There RG photography will be there tacos $1 at the end of the cruise bring the family. 
*


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump....


----------



## 20''sesamestreet (Sep 20, 2013)

TTMT


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

CHENTE said:


> Old Style will be there!!!!!
> Good job Eric !!!


Gonna be good to see you guys here again OLD STYLE:h5:



mnc47 said:


> *MIDNITE CRUISERS will be there.*


Thanks for the support again MIDNITE CRUISERS:angel:



classic53 said:


> CLASSICS WILL BE THERE TO SHOW SUPPORT FOR THE KIDS .


:wave:Can't have a Santa Ana show without hometown clubs:angel:



arturo lopez said:


> View attachment 1126713
> memories oc sd will be there


Right on MEMORIESuffin:



scrappin68 said:


> Bump.


:wave:



dreamer1 said:


> Bump....


:thumbsup:



20''sesamestreet said:


> TTMT


Gonna be back in your neighborhood for this one

:h5:

*Chestnut & Halladay
SANTA ANA *


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Bump


----------



## 20''sesamestreet (Sep 20, 2013)

TTT


----------



## memoriescarcluboc.com (Mar 13, 2013)

Already gettin excited for this one!


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Wats up :naughty:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

:wave:

*SANTA ANA_ORANGE COUNTY_ ROOSEVELT


*


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump......


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

come out to the show the kids really love to see the cars and all money goes to them


----------



## 20''sesamestreet (Sep 20, 2013)

TTT


----------



## BLVD74 (Apr 11, 2011)

*TTT*


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To

The

Top


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. Wanted to invite everyone to our cruise 2 weekends from now. Come out and chill. Meeting at corona park at 1. Rolling to faimont park in riverside any questions call or text Jose 562-879-4376


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

dreamer1 said:


> Bump......


Sup Dreamer:h5:



classic53 said:


> come out to the show the kids really love to see the cars and all money goes to them


Thanks Eli:thumbsup:



20''sesamestreet said:


> TTT


When u and your brother stopping by?



BLVD74 said:


> *TTT*






CHENTE said:


> To
> 
> The
> 
> Top


Old Style in the house:yes:



lowdude13 said:


> bump


:wave:



ElProfeJose said:


> TTT. Wanted to invite everyone to our cruise 2 weekends from now. Come out and chill. Meeting at corona park at 1. Rolling to faimont park in riverside any questions call or text Jose 562-879-4376


Hope its a good turnout!


*EL TORO Carniceria (First St. and Bristol) will be providing birria de chivo Y carne asada for the Roosevelt show again this year. Support show sponsors and local business. *


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Can't wait for your show Eric ..


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

cwplanet said:


> Sup Dreamer:h5:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Firme im hungry already


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Watsssss uuppp.....


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Please share:angel::h5:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To
The
Top


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump. Just wanted to remind everyone out there that we have our car cruise next Sunday. Hope to see a great turn out. TTT. Any questions call me at 562-879-4376


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

WHAT UP ERIC,DAM COMPUTER,YOU KNOW SANTANA BE DOWN FOR THIS 1,ITS ONLY IN OUR BACKYARD,SHOULD BE A GOOD TURNOUT IF ALL OC C.C'S SHOW UP:nicoderm:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TIME TO FILL UP THE PLAY GROUND WITH LOWRIDERS:nicoderm:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

66wita6 said:


> WHAT UP ERIC,DAM COMPUTER,YOU KNOW SANTANA BE DOWN FOR THIS 1,ITS ONLY IN OUR BACKYARD,SHOULD BE A GOOD TURNOUT IF ALL OC C.C'S SHOW UP:nicoderm:





66wita6 said:


> View attachment 1167802
> 
> 
> 
> *TIME TO FILL UP THE PLAY GROUND WITH LOWRIDERS:nicoderm:*


That's right, time again to show the next generation of kids what its all about. Thanks Vik, SANTANA CC OG supporters:thumbsup:


----------



## 20''sesamestreet (Sep 20, 2013)

TTT


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

you know bristol sound will be there for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## 20''sesamestreet (Sep 20, 2013)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Good morning to all. This is the day let's make tis a great cruise....




This is the adress to the park in corona 
930 E 6th St
Corona, CA 92879

We will meet here at 1 pm and roll out at 2 pm everyone invited free event!!! 

We will be going down 6th st till it turns into magnolia

Then magnolia turns into market then make a left into fairmont park. This is like a 45 min cruise see you all there. All clubs and solo riders welcomed!!! Any questions hit a player up 562-879-4376 Jose aka el profe


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

*Shows in Santa Ana...let's support

*


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

Saturday bump for the kids


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

joe bristol said:


> you know bristol sound will be there for sure :thumbsup:


Good looking out Joe:h5:



classic53 said:


> Saturday bump for the kids


:wave:


Trying to fund raise some money to use this year for new baseball gloves and stuff for the Saturday morning baseball clinics at Roosevelt


----------



## 20''sesamestreet (Sep 20, 2013)

TTT


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To


The


Top


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

*TTT :angel::angel::angel:SANTA ANA 

*


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## 20''sesamestreet (Sep 20, 2013)

TTT


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

cwplanet said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> The Roosevelt show will be held on Sunday, June 8, 2014.
> 
> ...


Here are this year award categories. We know you guys would support the school trophies or not, but its fun for the students to choose their favorites from each show and see the awards. 

Best of Show Lowrider
Best of Show Street Custom
Best of Show Bicycle

SAUSD Partner in Education (Club Awards)
SAUSD Partner in Education
SAUSD Partner in Education
SAUSD Partner in Education
SAUSD Partner in Education
SAUSD Partner in Education


Kids Choice Lowrider 1[SUP]st[/SUP] Place
Kids Choice Lowrider 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] Place

Kids Choice Street Custom 1[SUP]st[/SUP] Place
Kids Choice Street Custom 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] Place

Kids Choice Best Paint 1[SUP]st[/SUP] Place
Kids Choice Best Paint 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] Place

Kids Choice Creative Expression 

Kids Choice Best 1930s and Under
Kids Choice Best 1940s 
Kids Choice Best 1950s Hardtop
Kids Choice Best 1950s Convertible
Kids Choice Best 1960s Hardtop
Kids Choice Best 1960s Convertible
Kids Choice Best 1970s
Kids Choice Best 1980s


Kids Choice Best Classic 1[SUP]st[/SUP] Place
Kids Choice Best Classic 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] Place

Kids Choice Best Muscle Car
Kids Choice Best Hot Rod

Kids Choice Best Truck/ SUV 1[SUP]st[/SUP] Place
Kids Choice Best Truck/ SUV 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] Place
Kids Choice Best Truck/ SUV 3[SUP]rd[/SUP] Place

Kids Choice Best Import 1[SUP]st[/SUP] Place
Kids Choice Best Import 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] Place

Kids Choice Best Special Interest 

Kids Choice Best Luxury 1[SUP]st[/SUP] Place
Kids Choice Best Luxury 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] Place

Kids Choice Best Motorcycle

Kids Choice Best Lowrider Bicycle 1[SUP]st[/SUP] Place
Kids Choice Best Lowrider Bicycle 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] Place
Kids Choice Best Lowrider Bicycle 3[SUP]rd[/SUP] Place

Kids Choice Best Lowrider Tricycle 1[SUP]st[/SUP] Place
Kids Choice Best Lowrider Tricycle 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] Place
Kids Choice Best Lowrider Tricycle 3[SUP]rd[/SUP] Place

Kids Choice Best Bicycle Display 

Kids Choice Best Theme

Kids Choice Best Classic Schwinn

Kids Choice Best Pedal Car 1[SUP]st[/SUP] Place
Kids Choice Best Pedal Car 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] Place

Kids Choice Best Old School BMX

Kids Choice Pedal Power Special Interest


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

bump for the most kick back show


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

cwplanet said:


> *TTT :angel::angel::angel:SANTA ANA
> 
> *


we miss ROCHA


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Latins finest bike club n car club will b ther for sure:naughty:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

dreamer1 said:


> Latins finest bike club n car club will b ther for sure:naughty:


Firme


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

classic53 said:


> bump for the most kick back show


:yes::werd:



dreamer1 said:


> Latins finest bike club n car club will b ther for sure:naughty:


:h5:Whats up Dreamer? How've you been?:wave:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

2014 shirt:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To


The



Top


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## memoriescarcluboc.com (Mar 13, 2013)

Memories OC are excited to be part of this show. We are honored to present a custom lowrider bike to the students of Roosevelt School. We can't wait! TTT


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

cwplanet said:


> 2014 shirt:


Those shirts came out nice cwplanet


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

cwplanet said:


> 2014 shirt:


can you get me the 5xl again


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

3x FO ME ERIC:nicoderm:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

Do u hve kids sze too


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

memoriescarcluboc.com said:


> Memories OC are excited to be part of this show. We are honored to present a custom lowrider bike to the students of Roosevelt School. We can't wait! TTT


We're all looking forward to seeing it:drama::thumbsup:



classic53 said:


> can you get me the 5xl again





66wita6 said:


> 3x FO ME ERIC:nicoderm:





laylo67 said:


> Do u hve kids sze too


:wave:Thanks guys- first batch of shirts will be in soon for presale. Sizes Small through X Large , 15 dollars
Also the school will place another order of 2X and up sizes should have by the day of show.
:sprint:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

_*You know we will be in da house !!!






*_


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## joesix4ss (Feb 7, 2012)

will be there!!


----------



## BLVD74 (Apr 11, 2011)

TTT


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

cool let me know on the shirt either way .bump for a great show where all monies goes to the kids


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

ALMOST HERE


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

Tuesday morning bump


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

*Bump for the kids who should see less of this at their school...


...and more of this=


Thanks to all who get out and support positive events in the community. We appreciate the clubs and individuals that attend. 

*


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

OG PARTICIPANT FROM THE GETGO,AND STILL PLANNIN ON BEING THIER FOR THE KIDS OF ROOSEVELT:thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

what up vic


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Buena Park Plaque and Trophy coming through with awards that make it fun for the kids to choose their favorite entries. BIKES, MOTORCYCLES, SPECIAL INTEREST, PEDAL CARS, AUTOS, TRUCKS-All are welcome:yes:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

66wita6 said:


> OG PARTICIPANT FROM THE GETGO,AND STILL PLANNIN ON BEING THIER FOR THE KIDS OF ROOSEVELT:thumbsup:


That's right Vic- and the community notices:angel:

To others who have never been to the Roosevelt show, but maybe considering going this year-

Little perspective on the show and Roosevelt School:
If you know Santa Ana, Roosevelt serves a large geographic area along East First Street from about Main all the way to where the burned-out Saddleback Inn use to be by ELKS Lodge. The kids live in cramped apartments and even in some of the motels by the DMV (where you know they see things that kids shouldn't have to see.) So, Roosevelt is more than just a school to them, its a safe spot that stays open till late in the evening with all kinds of programs and English lessons. Next time your driving in the area over there and you see a kids out and about- chances are they probably go to Roosevelt. Chances are they have read a library book bought with money from the car show, used a computer mouse bought with money from the car show, or played with a dodge ball bought with money from the car show. So bring your lowrider and enjoy a day that makes a lasting impact on a kids and education in SANTA ANA. Hope to see you out here


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

The kids lucky to have a teachers like you Eric .


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Any contact info, ?


----------



## memoriescarcluboc.com (Mar 13, 2013)

Memories are being made! And always will be made @roosevelt


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To


The



Top


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Amahury760 said:


> Any contact info, ?


Here you are sir,

School office number is (714) 564-1200. The secretaries should be able to answer general questions about the show.
Feel free to send me a pm if you'd prefer- Erik
Here's an event flyer too. :thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

bump


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

WELL SAID ERIC,SUM OF THESE KIDS REALLY DO APPRECIATE WHAT CARS DO SHOW UP AT THIS EVENT,DAMM,ITS ONLY IN OUR BACKYARD,SHOULD BE A 100% PARTICIPATION SHOW UP BY NOW:yes:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

AND THEY DO REMEMBER WHICH CARS SHOW AT THEIR SHOW


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

Thursday night bump


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

Just around the corner Cwplante c u n the famliy thr


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

memoriescarcluboc.com said:


> Memories are being made! And always will be made @roosevelt


:thumbsup:Especially when some of your club members are former Roosevelt students!



CHENTE said:


> To
> 
> 
> The
> ...


What's up Chente:h5:



classic53 said:


> bump


Classics always represent in Santa Ana:yes:



66wita6 said:


> View attachment 1253602
> 
> AND THEY DO REMEMBER WHICH CARS SHOW AT THEIR SHOW


I remember that day-:thumbsup:



laylo67 said:


> Just around the corner Cwplante c u n the famliy thr


Midnight Vision always supporting for Santa Ana kids and Roosevelt:angel:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

That's right my brother ............




cwplanet said:


> *Bump for the kids who should see less of this at their school...
> 
> 
> ...and more of this=
> ...


----------



## nanos70mc (Dec 15, 2008)

Thats right Loco, its going down this Sunday, last day for a fun day TTT!


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

Bump


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

nanos70mc said:


> Thats right Loco, its going down this Sunday, last day for a fun day TTT!


What up Nano round two this weekend loco.......


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

TTT
MemberS only cc San Diego will be there


----------



## impala65 (Jun 7, 2009)

DecenteS C.C Orange County will be there supporting Roosevelt School and enjoying a fun day with the kids


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

Have R corner ready 4 us Cwplante


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

_TTT_


----------



## 1964rag (Dec 13, 2010)

Superiors will b there


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

hey erik can you call me at the shop please 7145573293 ,


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

TTT! See everyone soon!


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

Thursday night bump It's almost show time


----------



## memoriescarcluboc.com (Mar 13, 2013)

We excited for the show


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

Gettin ready hope laylo67 cut the grass in our corner


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

Great turn out Cwplante thxs 4 the hospitality hope it helps out the kids at ur school PS got to do smethg bout tht grass lol


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Good turn out ....


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

latins finest in the house


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Fun day at the school today for all the families and students. Thank you to all those who came out and showed support this year. We sincerely hoped that you enjoyed the day and felt welcome. 
Latin Gents
Herencia
Fleetlines
Santana
Old Style
Majestics
Decentes
Bomb Life
Members Only
Memories
Decked Out
Midnight Vision
Soldiers for Christ
Classics
Latins Finest
Xplicit
Uniques
Temptation
Heavy Weights
Impalas
Brown Pride
Rare Class
Kustom Oldies
Superiors
Pistoleros
Tuff Cats
PKS
Old Tradition
Kustoms
Original Bombs
dozens of independent rides
...hope no one got left off the list just let me know

Definitely a day for us to remember for a while from VERY generous donations, to ice bucket challenge, to our highest number of entries ever, to historic rides no one has seen in years...
Thanks for being here today everyone! 


Pics will be up throughout the week-photobucket uploading too slow.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks for the hospitality eric n Roosevelt school n kids latins finest had a good time at the show, always good to see the kids faces when they see the cars n bikes,show them the positive and give them the inspiration to build a bike or car of their and they see all the hard work that goes in to this hobby. Thanks from teamhipower aka joey latins finest bike club


----------



## memoriescarcluboc.com (Mar 13, 2013)

Great show Roosevelt!!!


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

Majestics L.A. had a great time ..


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## fgb62 (Mar 31, 2010)

Good times at Roosevelt Elementary!! DeckedOut CC Family had a great time!!


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MemberS only cc had a great time, just got in after a quick cruise to compton .lol


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

latins finest b.c. had a great time nice cars,:thumbsup: good food & peeps.... see u nxt. yr.


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

*BRISTOL SOUND HAD A GREAT TIME .ERIC YOU SHOULD BE GIVEN AN AWARD BY THE CITY FOR WHAT YOU DO FOR THE SCHOOL AND THE KIDS THERE *:thumbsup:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Thanks for the hospitality eric n Roosevelt school n kids latins finest had a good time at the show, always good to see the kids faces when they see the cars n bikes,show them the positive and give them the inspiration to build a bike or car of their and they see all the hard work that goes in to this hobby. Thanks from teamhipower aka joey latins finest bike club


Thanks Joey, glad you enjoyed yourselves!



memoriescarcluboc.com said:


> Great show Roosevelt!!!
> View attachment 1269378


Good pic and we are very greatful Memories OC making a difference!



scrappin68 said:


> Majestics L.A. had a great time ..


Really appreciate you and the 68 being at our school!



soldiersforchrist said:


> View attachment 1269498


Good to see you guys again and thanks for coming yesterday!



fgb62 said:


> Good times at Roosevelt Elementary!! DeckedOut CC Family had a great time!!


Hey Decked Out, thanks for making it here. You guys are welcome back any time!



Amahury760 said:


> MemberS only cc had a great time, just got in after a quick cruise to compton .lol


Thanks for making the long trip! Good to hear you enjoyed the day.



lowdude13 said:


> latins finest b.c. had a great time nice cars,:thumbsup: good food & peeps.... see u nxt. yr.


Latins Finest- thanks you guys for making our event good again and making the drive you made!



joe bristol said:


> *BRISTOL SOUND HAD A GREAT TIME .ERIC YOU SHOULD BE GIVEN AN AWARD BY THE CITY FOR WHAT YOU DO FOR THE SCHOOL AND THE KIDS THERE *:thumbsup:


Hope everyone knows by now that you are as much a part of this event as the teachers and parents and kids who put it on. This show would not happen each yea without Joe, Tim, an the hometown crew at Bristol Sound. I even got a speaker magnet lesson yesterday- lol THANKS JOE!


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

How bout some pics?


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

LOTS MORE PICS COMING...


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

FINALLY got to see this up close- there's a lot of history and PRIDE here on display, lets just say it hasn't been out in a while. Saw a lot of kids checking it out like it was something sent from the past. Thanks Vik and SANTANA CC for digging it out and getting it here. First time shown in ??? and glad it chose Santa Ana soil to reveal itself again for a future generation of lowriders--- made my day seeing this=















Youngsters getting to see for themselves-


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

*Orange County Lowrider Alliance members came through big again for the school with an enormous cash donation that will make its way into the classrooms and effect the students. Words can't express how grateful the teachers are! *


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

A few more for tonight- then more tomorrow


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Good show eric always a good time here


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

cwplanet said:


> FINALLY got to see this up close- there's a lot of history and PRIDE here on display, lets just say it hasn't been out in a while. Saw a lot of kids checking it out like it was something sent from the past. Thanks Vik and SANTANA CC for digging it out and getting it here. First time shown in ??? and glad it chose Santa Ana soil to reveal itself again for a future generation of lowriders--- made my day seeing this=
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it hasn't been out since 92


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

THANKS ERIK WE HAD A GREAT TIME LIKE ALWAYS AND THANKS AGAIN FOR GETTING THE SHIRT MADE


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

laylo67 said:


> Great turn out Cwplante thxs 4 the hospitality hope it helps out the kids at ur school PS got to do smethg bout tht grass lol


Big thanks to the MIDNIGHT VISION car club. Jose maybe you can smuggle some of that good sod over here some day, yur right, our corner turf was looking pathetic. lol



CHENTE said:


> Good turn out ....


OLD STYLE was in the house! Thanks CHENTE and the good people representing OLD STYLE. 



classic53 said:


> THANKS ERIK WE HAD A GREAT TIME LIKE ALWAYS AND THANKS AGAIN FOR GETTING THE SHIRT MADE


NO prob Eli, glad you guys had a great time- CLASSICS were definitely representing! Didn't the kids pick one of your member's Pancho Villa impala as their best of show this year?


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

YOUR WELCOME ERIC,IT WAS GREAT TO SEE ALOT OF JENTE RECOGNIZE THE AZTEC PRIDE


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT LATINS FINEST SOCAL HAD A GREAT TIME


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

66wita6 said:


> YOUR WELCOME ERIC,IT WAS GREAT TO SEE ALOT OF JENTE RECOGNIZE THE AZTEC PRIDE


Yup, PRIDE had a crowd around all day long-



mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT LATINS FINEST SOCAL HAD A GREAT TIME


Glad you were here! Kids got to see all the craftsmanship and creativity represented in your bike.


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Memories CC/BC presented the school with a bicycle due to some former members being students here and wanting to give a little back to their neighborhood. Memories unveiled the "Roosevelt Bike." Thanks to Art Lopez who has saved more than a few kids from the streets around here by getting them into bikes, then on to cars. 

I think this bike represents all the car clubs who teach young kids how to wrench on their bikes and appreciate what hard work, motivation and effort bring. 

This bike is currently on display in the school office, then will be at the SAUSD District office for a while before hitting some shows. 

Thanks again Memories---


----------



## memoriescarcluboc.com (Mar 13, 2013)

Thank you Mr. Rossmann, Roosevelt School staff, and more importantly the students of Roosevelt School for a fun day last Sunday. It was a great show!! Building this bike was a privilege and an honor. As the former Roosevelt students unveiled the "Roosevelt Bike" we all couldn't have felt more joy. This bike build was a true collaborate club effort and we are proud of the end result. As former students of Roosevelt School this build truly shows that anything is possible. We hope that the students enjoy their bike.

We couldn't have completed the bike if it were not for Oscar of oscarsgraphics.net for donating and putting his artistic creativity on the final touches.

Hope to see more pictures and if you need anything please contact us.


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

memoriescarcluboc.com said:


> Thank you Mr. Rossmann, Roosevelt School staff, and more importantly the students of Roosevelt School for a fun day last Sunday. It was a great show!! Building this bike was a privilege and an honor. As the former Roosevelt students unveiled the "Roosevelt Bike" we all couldn't have felt more joy. This bike build was a true collaborate club effort and we are proud of the end result. As former students of Roosevelt School this build truly shows that anything is possible. We hope that the students enjoy their bike.
> 
> We couldn't have completed the bike if it were not for Oscar of oscarsgraphics.net for donating and putting his artistic creativity on the final touches.
> 
> Hope to see more pictures and if you need anything please contact us.


Yup- Oscar got down on the graphics!


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

THATS ALL THE PICS I GOT. THANKS TO ALL THOSE WHO SUPPORTED, SPONSORED, AND ATTENDED.


----------

